# Siedler 3 unter Windows 8



## Moeoeb (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe unter Windows 8 Die Siedler 3(V. 1.60) installiert. Mit dem notwendigen Patch kann ich das Spiel auch starten und spielen. (S.h. Bild.)
Jedoch erscheint immer ein dicker, schwarzer Balken oben und an den Seiten und unten ein recht schmaler Balken. Ich nehme an dass Windows das normale "Fenster" über die Vollbildanwendung packen will. 
Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Vielleicht gibt es ähnliche Probleme bei anderen Anwendungen/Games. 

Grüsse Mööb


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Von wo aus startest Du es denn? Aus dem Start-Fenster mit den App, oder gehst Du erst zum Desktop und startest es von da aus? Ich würde letzteres machen

Die Auflösung stimmt aber, oder? Also: Auflösung im Spiel = Auflösung vom Monitor? Oder bietet das Spiel nur "alte" Auflösungen, so dass keine 100% passende dabei ist?


----------



## Moeoeb (9. Dezember 2012)

Das Spiel habe ich über den Explorer mit dem .exe File gestartet. 
Auflösung nur bis zu 1024*768 möglich. Jedenfalls lief es mit selben Monitor unter Windows 7 Problemlos.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Okay, aber evlt. skaliert die Grafikkarte nun anders - bei 1024x768 hast Du ja kein 16:9, da kann es je nach Grafikeinstellung sein, dass das dann mit Rand dargestellt wird - was hast Du denn für ne Grafikkarte? Google mal nach "spiele skalieren rand" oder so.


----------



## Moeoeb (9. Dezember 2012)

Habe ne Nvidia GTX 570 aber mit der HW hats wohl weniger zu tun, lief ja auch noch bei Win7
In Google konnte ich zudem keine sinnvollen Ergebnisse finden mit dieser Problemstellung. Das einzige das ich gefunden habe ist dies:
Grafikproblem beim Windows 8 Test • Siedler 3 Community


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Also, was mir noch einfällt: drück mal ALT+ENTER, damit zwingt man eine Anwendung normalerweise in den VOllbildmodus, wenn es im Fenstermodus läuft.

Ansonsten muss man damit leben, find jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz so schlimm, solang der Rand nicht 1/4 des Schirmes verbirgt


----------



## Moeoeb (11. Dezember 2012)

hast schon recht, episch ist es immer noch  Vielleicht findet sich das Problem ja noch. Das Game hat ja ne Community (:


----------



## ZHJesus (15. Dezember 2012)

Hey bei mir lässt sich siedler 3 nichtmal installieren, kann das daran liegen das ich die gold version habe?
oder an was liegt das? ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Moeoeb (15. Dezember 2012)

wie weit kommst du denn in der installation?


----------



## ZHJesus (16. Dezember 2012)

ich installiere über die setup.exe dann kommt das siedler 3 logo, unten rechts das kleine installationsfenster geht bis 100% dan gehen beide fenster weg und nichts passiert?!?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2012)

Vlt ist es ja installiert worden - haste mal geschaut, ob irgendwo das Spiel shcon im Startmenü ist oder so? Oder kommt nach einlegen der CD wieder "installieren" als einzige Option?


----------



## Moeoeb (16. Dezember 2012)

nein, beim wizard muss noch mehr bestätigt werden das spiel wird nachdem noch nicht installiert sein. 
Führe setup.exe mal aus Administrator aus.  Das hilft häufig.


----------



## ZHJesus (17. Dezember 2012)

nein funktioniert leider auch nicht,
ich verzweifle hier...

Moeoeb,
bei dir hat es ganz normal funktioniert?


----------



## Moeoeb (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber ich habe das Spiel mit Version 1.0 auf der CD. Ich denke die Gold-Edition hat schon Version 1.60 nach der Installation.
Aber ich denke kaum, dass hier ein Zusammenhang besteht. 
Das habe ich noch im Netz gefunden, vielleicht hilfreich:"Hatte jetzt länger nicht Zeit mich zu melden. Habe inzwischen das Problem gelöst. Anscheinend war wirklich der Installer das Problem. Hab einfach die Win7-CD eingelegt und statt neu aufsetzten die Reperatur gewählt. Seither funktioneiren die alten Spiele wieder. "


----------



## ZHJesus (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Funktion gibts bei meiner CD leider nicht, Booten geht bei meim laptop irgendwie auch nicht, ich glaub ich hau jetzt es 8er runter und mach es 7er drauf oder hast du noch irgend eine andere idee?


----------



## hoefchen (22. Dezember 2012)

bei mir ist oben ein schwarzer balken aber bis ins spiel komm ich nicht mal ich klick z.B. auf einzelspieler und dann die eintellungen dann kommt der ladebildschirm und dann kommt auch schon ERROR wenn wer weiß was ich machen könnte bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## hoefchen (22. Dezember 2012)

kennt wer die völker ? dies  klappt aber die sieler 3 nicht ich würde gern wissen warum eigentlich liegt das an bluebyte das das  nicht so kommpatible ist?


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Dezember 2012)

Das sind eben uralte Spiele, deren Programmierung einfach nicht für Windows 8 ausgelegt ist und es deshalb öfters zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Moeoeb (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ist schon schade, dass die Entwickler sich nicht um diese Meisterwerke kümmern. Und wenn es Ihnen egal ist, könnten diese wenigstens den Code veröffentlichen, dann würde sich die Community drum kümmern. 
An Hoefchen: Was steht bei dem Error genau? Abgesehen vom Balken läuft bei mir die Siedler 3 problemlos unter Windows 8.
Grüsse Moeoeb


----------



## hoefchen (25. Februar 2013)

ich kann das spiel starten doch wenn es ein spiel zum beispiel eine kamange läd stürzt es einfach ab


----------



## fipsdererste (13. März 2013)

Mal ne Frage, welchen Patch hast du benutzt? Habe gerade Siedler 3 installieren wollen und keinen Patch für Windows8 auf google gefunden. Kann ich den für Windows 7 nehmen?
Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## LexoSiedler3 (10. Oktober 2017)

*Lösung zum weißen/schwarzen Balken oben bei Windows 8*

Das Problem, dass unter Windows 8 oben ein weißer/schwarzer Balken angezeigt wird, lässt sich mittels folgendem Download lösen:

https://www.compiware-forum.de...-series-fullscreen-border-fix/

Dieser Fix ist zwar für Tomb Raider Spiele gedacht, funktioniert aber ebenso bei unserem heiß geliebten Klassiker!
Einfach Runterladen und die Install.bat ausführen. Beim nächsten Start von Die Siedler 3 sollte der Balken verschwunden sein.

Viel Spaß beim Zocken auf ganzem Bildschirm


----------

